# broadband usage



## macnas (9 Aug 2009)

How can I find out what my broadband usage is?


----------



## packard (11 Aug 2009)

Contact your supplier


----------



## irishpancake (11 Aug 2009)

packard said:


> Contact your supplier



Very clever and helpful 

If you are an eircom BB customer, look [broken link removed]

There is a panel on the RHS "Your Broadband Stats"

Log-in with your phone number and account number. You will find pretty good stats there, showing monthly usage to date, and historic usage stats.

Not sure about other providers.


----------



## Guest128 (11 Aug 2009)

irishpancake said:


> Very clever and helpful



In fairness it wasnt a very clear question, the least the OP could mention is who they are with (Eircon, Vodafone etc) and what sort of broadband it is (mobile, fixed etc)


----------



## MANTO (11 Aug 2009)

Anybody know if you can check with Irish Broadband - Fixed Line DSL?

I have searched google to no avail


----------



## jhegarty (11 Aug 2009)

MANTO said:


> Anybody know if you can check with Irish Broadband - Fixed Line DSL?
> 
> I have searched google to no avail



Phone them.

Things can very like when you signed up , the speed of your line , your price plan..etc...


----------

